# Caramel Apple Tips & Tricks



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Move fast and carry lots of sticks? lol
Dip, turn, set....dip, turn, set....and repeat till you have 100 

Refrigerate the apples ahead of time and make them in smaller batches. Those would be my tips.
They will stay good for one week out of the fridge and two weeks in the fridge.
I assume you have the recipe already.

Good luck!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd make sure the apple is free of wax. It's hard for the caramel to stick to the apple if it's coated with wax.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'd take her suggestion....they dont call her 'dipped' stix for nothing


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Granny Smith apples are traditionally used.
I've always used the Kraft caramel apple kit with great success!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yum- Granny Smith are the best!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Rikki and I both made caramel apples last year and we had trouble getting the caramel to stay (originally it stayed but after refrigerating them the caramel slid right off down to the bottom.  probably was the wax not sure how to fix that.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*us too*



Haunty said:


> Granny Smith apples are traditionally used.
> I've always used the Kraft caramel apple kit with great success!


We use this too with no problems. 

We cover one onion with caramel as a trick. The person who bites into gets a prize. It's very funny.

Kaye


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ewww that's nasty! Wonder where I can find caramels here


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

A few years ago we used a brush on the apples hoping to remove all the wax, then when we dipped the caramel stayed on good. I've never had any luck with the kits  There was never enough caramel to cover the apples and in my attempt to stretch it, ripped it. But I probably picked too big of apples in the first place


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

did you use just a basting brush and did you put anything on it first when you used it to get the wax off?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I read this today online..

_A tablespoon of lemon juice and a tablespoon of baking soda can be added to a sinkful of water to make a good scrubbing solution. This can remove the wax and any pesticides which might be trapped underneath it." _


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Gothikren said:


> did you use just a basting brush and did you put anything on it first when you used it to get the wax off?


No special kind of brush just your average little kitchen brush that you would use to help pick gunk off of burnt pans and a little bit of dish soap. Just be sure to rinse good after 

Also I remember seeing it advertised a while back that there's something you can get at the store, you soak fruit in it, or spray it on to get of the wax and the peticides, any ideas?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

ohhh excellent dippped  thnx much.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Since you have to make so many of them perhaps you should consider mini apples Mini Caramel Apples Recipe - and More Great Family Fun Recipe Ideas


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

^^That's what I was going to suggest. Seems this time of year (at least here in the US) many grocers put bags of apples on sale. Might get a good deal buying in bulk-bagged.

PS Thanks *dippedstix* for the tip about the scrub. Will try that for sure.


----------



## rbico (Oct 7, 2009)

Junit said:


> Also I remember seeing it advertised a while back that there's something you can get at the store, you soak fruit in it, or spray it on to get of the wax and the peticides, any ideas?


It's called Fit. 
Fit Fruit and Vegetable Wash


----------

